# Duett vs Wintec



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm shopping for a dressage saddle for my Percheron. It's tough to find one that is affordable for me and will fit him, and tougher because his shape will change now we're in regular work.
Narrowed it down to the Wintec Pro Dressage and the Duett Aria, xxwide.
Wintec - I like the changeable gullet system. The CAIR system is supposed to be better on the horse because the airbags don't settle like flocking does. It's comfy. I don't like the blocks as much as the Duett and I've heard rumors of broken trees/airbags?!?
Duett - beautiful and felt like a second skin (to me at least). Worried I will need to replace it as he changes, which I can't really afford. Does the cutback help some with this?
Thanks!


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

The airbags aren't really 'bags' as you might imagine just filled with air. They have an open cell foam in them, plus air. Plus they use thin sheets of foam-like padding around them.

Have you fit the Wintec to him so you know it will work? I have a Wintec Icelandic saddle with CAIR and the gullet system, and I have the extra wide gullet in for my Icey, and it fits OK, but I can't imagine how it would fit a horse any wider than he is. But if the saddle is shaped differently it might work. On the one I have it seemed like the flaps came down too straight and stiff, and the knee rolls were really pressing into his shoulders. I thought they had CAIR panels in them but it turned out they were flocked (and stuffed firm) with synthetic flocking, which I removed. That helped significantly. I could slightly reflock them and I think they'd be OK.

I know Duett makes their saddles specifically to fit wider horses, and from what I've seen, they are shaped differently. I was thinking of a Duett Companion Trail saddle for Dreki, until I read it weighs 28lbs. I don't want something that heavy if I can help it. It was also out of the budget for the present.

You also have to decide if you like the feel of the synthetic material on the Wintec or would prefer the leather of the Duett.

I don't know if this helps or not...


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

It does, thanks. Go with what works, right? Duett knows wide horses. I've also found a Smith Worthington cutback I like, and they will adjust tree/flocking to fit individual horse. Sounds good to me!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Duette.... I had the exporter go off on me, and got quite nasty, when I was trying out a number of Duette saddles.... she kept telling me _all_ her saddles fit wide horse.

Well, they didn't fit Dyfra, she needs a 13 1/3" wide gullet Hoop tree Saddle. Which they didn't have.
Dyfra let me know they didn't fit and the Port Lewis Impression pad supported this.
I told her and she went off the deep end.

So No Duette saddles will not fit all wide horses.

They have a Wintec wide, that will fit very wide horses. The new style Wintec's are a whole lot nicer than the ones made in the past. 
I have a newer Pro Dressage saddle I just love. (do have this one for sale)
Then there are Thorowgood saddles, they have ones to fit super wide horses. 

I prefer the flocking, it is easier to get the saddle adjusted and it won't bounce around like the CAIR can.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Two of my saddles are Wintec Dressage, one with CAIR, one with flocking (exact same models otherwise). I cannot tell a difference, and I've ridden in both quite a bit. I've been told the CAIR system can be replaced with flocking, if you prefer. 

I don't have much experience with Duettes, but from what I understand they are made to fit a completely different type of horse than regular saddles (hence the "hoop" tree), so I think your saddle choice would come down to which fits your horse better.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Duette did not have "Hoop" trees.....
They have traditional A trees. Traditional A trees will not fit wide horse's like Dyfra.
Only place that offered the "Hoop Tree" at the time, was, Black Country in the UK.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Oops, my mistake. I thought Duetts were the hoop saddles.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

LOL Not a problem.

Can get Hoop trees in more saddle brands now but the best makers are Black Country in the UK...
Love their saddles but they are $$$$$..


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

When I tried the Wintec 500 with CAIR I noticed it squeaked quite a bit. The Pro dressage with equisuede didn't. You can get the flocking replaced in them but it costs almost as much as the saddle! 
Thanks for the feedback everyone! I can always count on this forum to be knowledgeable and helpful. ​


----------

